# Collared Ross



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Taken during spring season 2005

[siteimg]4749[/siteimg]


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

LSOB! Congrats - the mount looks great...


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Pure skill shooting a white collared Ross TB! :lol:

Nicely done. :wink:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Sweet bird and congrats!! Did you know it was banded when you shot it?


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

> Pure skill shooting a white collared Ross TB





> Did you know it was banded when you shot it?


Yeah...I had that one picked out from a half-mile away :wink:

No...I had no idea. We were picking up birds after the shooting and as it was trying to waddle away my buddy says "What's wrong with it's neck??" Couldn't see the collar until I was within a few feet. Nice surprise!


----------

